# ICD 9 for Code Blue



## philnamba

I am trying to code for CPR from a Code Blue so my Dx is unresponsive, no respirations, and no pulse. I am having a hard time finding a code for these. I am new to critical care and I am a little confused, any help or guidence would be great!


----------



## QuadRider

We have always used 427.5, cardiac arrest.


----------



## katrinabgood

92950/99.60 for CPR
427.5 for cardiac arrest


----------



## dentfam

ampowell said:


> I am trying to code for CPR from a Code Blue so my Dx is unresponsive, no respirations, and no pulse. I am having a hard time finding a code for these. I am new to critical care and I am a little confused, any help or guidence would be great!



I would code respiratory and cardiac arrest as well as 780.09


----------

